# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Upstate's M1T Log

## UpstateTank

Gonna be starting a cycle of M1T Tuesday January 2nd. Current stats: 6'2" 215-220. Would like to hit 230 on this cycle. I'll be following essentially the same diet I lined up for my cycle of sd (see first post in Upstate's SD log) with some minor tweaks. Current workout schedule goes: M-Chest T-Back W-Shoulders Th-Legs F-Arms. I like to try and hit every body part at least twice a week so at the end of my "main workout" ill throw in a supplemental workout (i.e. bis on T, hams & tris on M etc.) Cardio is done 4x a week (45 minutes in the morning on an empty stomach: 60-70% of max heartrate--low impact) Anyways heres my plan of attack

Support Supplements: (Big props to WidowMaker on helping me piece this together)

All support supplements will be "loaded" 1 week out and then taken for the duration of the cycle, and for the entire duration of pct

Annabolic Innovations Cycle Support: 1 serving/day
Milk Thistle: An extra 1500mg/day to bring total up to 2500mg/day

Liv. 52: 1 serving/day

Ester Vitamin C: 6g/day (500mg 1hr preworkout/500mg pwo--rest divided evenly)

Vitamin E: 400iu 1hr preworkout/400iu pwo

o m e g a 3 fish oil: 2000mg/day in divided doses

M1T:
1st week: 10mg/day
2nd week: 10mg/day
3rd week: 15mg/day
4th week: 15mg/day

For the first 2 weeks doses will be taken 12hrs apart, and for the last 2 weeks doses will be taken as spaced out as possible.

PCT:
Nolva:
1st week: 40mg/day
2nd week: 40mg/day
3rd week: 20mg/day
4th week: 20mg/day

Clomid:
1st week: 105mg/day
2nd week: 105mg/day
3rd week: 70mg/day
4th week: 70mg/day

This is my current plan of attack. If anyone has any suggestions/critiques feel free to fire away! But either way be on the lookout on January 2nd. 

-UpstateTank

----------


## number twelve

nice man im looking forward to it

----------


## poundcake

nice, ill be reading, i followed your sd plan and took alot of the info from it and used it towards my cycle which went really well

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Quick question buddy. Why you using Nolva instead of your Aromasin , like back on your SD cycle?

----------


## UpstateTank

> Quick question buddy. Why you using Nolva instead of your Aromasin, like back on your SD cycle?


cause M1T and sd are 2 completely different compounds subsequently they have different "right" pct protocols

----------


## SwoleKat

> Gonna be starting a cycle of M1T Tuesday January 2nd. Current stats: 6'2" 215-220. Would like to hit 230 on this cycle. I'll be following essentially the same diet I lined up for my cycle of sd (see first post in Upstate's SD log) with some minor tweaks. Current workout schedule goes: M-Chest T-Back W-Shoulders Th-Legs F-Arms. I like to try and hit every body part at least twice a week so at the end of my "main workout" ill throw in a supplemental workout (i.e. bis on T, hams & tris on M etc.) Cardio is done 4x a week (45 minutes in the morning on an empty stomach: 60-70% of max heartrate--low impact) Anyways heres my plan of attack
> 
> Support Supplements: (Big props to WidowMaker on helping me piece this together)
> 
> All support supplements will be "loaded" 1 week out and then taken for the duration of the cycle, and for the entire duration of pct
> 
> Annabolic Innovations Cycle Support: 1 serving/day
> Milk Thistle: An extra 1500mg/day to bring total up to 2500mg/day
> 
> ...



My brotha Upstate contributing another great log! Im subscribed  :Thumps Up: 

I suggest getting some Just Cranberry juice from the health store. It is 100% pure cranberry with no sugar. It is so sour it will make you pucker. Great for cleaning the urinary track among many other health benefits. It also supposed to prevent the development of kidney stones.

You also may want to take ascorbic acid as your vitamin c. It is good for yo urine to be acidic, that helps dissolve any deposits. The Vitamin C foundation speaks out against ester C check it out. http://www.vitamincfoundation.org/esterc.htm They also sell ascorbic acid so they can be bias.

Take Care brotha! I will be watching!!  :Smilie: 


~SK~ Body Building Brotha 4 Life ~SK~

----------


## UpstateTank

> My brotha Upstate contributing another great log! Im subscribed 
> 
> I suggest getting some Just Cranberry juice from the health store. It is 100% pure cranberry with no sugar. It is so sour it will make you pucker. Great for cleaning the urinary track among many other health benefits. It also supposed to prevent the development of kidney stones.
> 
> You also may want to take ascorbic acid as your vitamin c. It is good for yo urine to be acidic, that helps dissolve any deposits. The Vitamin C foundation speaks out against ester C check it out. http://www.vitamincfoundation.org/esterc.htm They also sell ascorbic acid so they can be bias.
> 
> Take Care brotha! I will be watching!! 
> 
> 
> ~SK~ Body Building Brotha 4 Life ~SK~


Thanks for the heads up bro...I'll def be pickin up the cranberry juice. As far as ascorbic acid goes, I think i'm gonna stick w/ the ester C. I'm using it to help combat the whole lethargy issue w/ M1T. Thanks for the input though bro!

-UpstateTank

----------


## l2elapse

yeah i heard lethargy on M1T is awful

----------


## Bojangles69

I envy anyone who can get through a cycle of this crap.
First time I did it (1 1/2 years ago) was a TERRIBLE experience. I'll admit it is POWERFUL for building muscle in strength. On day 6 I was almost ready to cry because I could already see a significant visual improvement. However the sides were making it unbearable.
So I wanted to give it another try actually 4 days ago. I got bp meds because it was wreaking havoc on my bp last time. First day I was already feeling different. Yesterday I felt like I had the flu. Today I decided no more m1t ever again and am getting rid of the crap.
I may react worse to it than anybody I know, but if you can get through the sides by all means m1t will give you pumps like nothing else.
Im not sure where the pain comes from but my ENTIRE body right now (not just joints and muscles) is in pain. For some reason I feel like Ive gone through a mild case of poisoning.
And yeh the lethargy is a BITCH to say the least.
Im not trying to provoke any negative placebos but if you start getting a bad reaction like me get off the shit because its gets worse. Unbearble isnt even the word. 
I got a bottle of some Nordiol 300 Select from Ergopharm coming anyday so Im just gonna cycle that for my break.

----------


## UpstateTank

> I envy anyone who can get through a cycle of this crap.
> First time I did it (1 1/2 years ago) was a TERRIBLE experience. I'll admit it is POWERFUL for building muscle in strength. On day 6 I was almost ready to cry because I could already see a significant visual improvement. However the sides were making it unbearable.
> So I wanted to give it another try actually 4 days ago. I got bp meds because it was wreaking havoc on my bp last time. First day I was already feeling different. Yesterday I felt like I had the flu. Today I decided no more m1t ever again and am getting rid of the crap.
> I may react worse to it than anybody I know, but if you can get through the sides by all means m1t will give you pumps like nothing else.
> Im not sure where the pain comes from but my ENTIRE body right now (not just joints and muscles) is in pain. For some reason I feel like Ive gone through a mild case of poisoning.
> And yeh the lethargy is a BITCH to say the least.
> Im not trying to provoke any negative placebos but if you start getting a bad reaction like me get off the shit because its gets worse. Unbearble isnt even the word. 
> I got a bottle of some Nordiol 300 Select from Ergopharm coming anyday so Im just gonna cycle that for my break.


Damn brother that didnt sound like fun  :Frown: 
THis isnt my first time w/ M1T...I've had experience w/ it b4 (when i didnt know what the hell i was doing). I appreciate your heads up though!

----------


## Bojangles69

> Damn brother that didnt sound like fun 
> THis isnt my first time w/ M1T...I've had experience w/ it b4 (when i didnt know what the hell i was doing). I appreciate your heads up though!


Ok thats awesome than, Im sure you'll be happy with the results!!

----------


## matt50

i heard lethargy hits hard with m1t...not sure if it'll be worse than the SD but best of luck to you....you're SD log was fantastic and i'm sure this cycle will be just as good!

----------


## UpstateTank

> i heard lethargy hits hard with m1t...not sure if it'll be worse than the SD but best of luck to you....you're SD log was fantastic and i'm sure this cycle will be just as good!


There you are!!! 
Thanks for the support bro...I'll be talkin to ya

----------


## matt50

what brand m1t did u go with ???

----------


## unvme9180

tank what kind of gains did you get when you ran your first m1t cycle? also how intense were the sides? could you relate them to SD? just asking because i plan on running m1t soon. i took SD at the end of last year and had good gains but had pretty decent back pumps for about 5 days. im just trying to get an idea of what to expect from m1t compared to SD.

----------


## UpstateTank

> tank what kind of gains did you get when you ran your first m1t cycle? also how intense were the sides? could you relate them to SD? just asking because i plan on running m1t soon. i took SD at the end of last year and had good gains but had pretty decent back pumps for about 5 days. im just trying to get an idea of what to expect from m1t compared to SD.


Its really hard to say for numerous reasons. First, it was about 3 years ago, and I dont remember much from it. Also I was an idiot when I ran it...aka no support supps, basically no pct, drank a few times while I was on it, had no set diet. Needless to say I learned from my mistakes. I'll definitely be able to give you a solid, credible answer to your question in about 8 weeks  :Smilie:

----------


## UpstateTank

> what brand m1t did u go with ???


cant remember the brand...the pills are in a bottle of AMP as a way of keeping em incognito

----------


## UpstateTank

Tuesday January 2nd: Chest/Tris
AM Cardio:
45 min elliptical 60-70% max heart rate on an empty stomach
Calves:
Hammer Strength Seated Calf Raises
3 plates x 12 x 8

Chest
Hammer Strength Chest Press
140x6-warmup
140x5warmup
180x10
230x7
240x5
245x4

Incline Smith Machine-15 degree incline
185x10
225x4--goddamn shoulder  :Frown: 
205x6
205x4 dropset 135x10

Cable Crosses
125x8
125x7
125x8

Cable Scoops
65x12
65x12
65x10
65x9

------
Quick Tricep Workout

Wide Grip Tri Extensions
60x13
70x8
70x7 dropset 40x10

Hammer Strength Seated Tricep Press
2 plates/side x 13
3 plates/side x 9
3 plates+25/side x 6

Well today was day 1. Didnt really feel out of the ordinary during the workout. I swear after this cycle is over I'm just gonna go get a whole new shoulder  :Frown:  anyone kno where i can get a high performance replacement?  :Wink:  Felt a tad lethargic which was kinda weird b/c i slept a solid 8 hours last night...Am definitely looking forward to the upcoming weeks  :Smilie:

----------


## WidowMaker

Don't think I haven't been keepin' up withcha Bro.
Looks good so far -- holla if ya need me.

----------


## NightTrain

good luck tank, if you give this stuff a good review i may have togive it a go in about 4 months, but i do have a bottle of liquid masterdrol i think im gona try out when this cycle im on is over and i have recoped from it.... anyways good luck brother i will be watching...... give my MM/Winztrol log a look and tell me what it looks like.... NT

----------


## UpstateTank

> Don't think I haven't been keepin' up withcha Bro.
> Looks good so far -- holla if ya need me.


haha i was wondering if you've been lookin or not...good to hear from ya brother




> good luck tank, if you give this stuff a good review i may have togive it a go in about 4 months, but i do have a bottle of liquid masterdrol i think im gona try out when this cycle im on is over and i have recoped from it.... anyways good luck brother i will be watching...... give my MM/Winztrol log a look and tell me what it looks like.... NT


thanks for the support as always train...im checkin out your log as we speak  :Smilie:

----------


## matt50

good luck with the M1T!!!

----------


## UpstateTank

thanks matt!

----------


## italianplayboy09

could you post as soon as you start to see strength increase and/or weight gain?

----------


## notorious_mem

keep an eye on that shoulder,maybe glucosimine might help??anyways good luck with your cycle.

----------


## UpstateTank

> could you post as soon as you start to see strength increase and/or weight gain?


just keep reading and you'll see exactly when  :Wink: 




> keep an eye on that shoulder,m*aybe glucosimine might help??*anyways good luck with your cycle.


ive tried that in the past w/ no luck  :Frown:  
thanks for the support!

----------


## mg316

Good luck with the cycle, I'll be watching

----------


## rbehniwal

Good luck keep us updated.

----------


## matt50

also let us know how soon the negative sides kick in  :Frown:  hopefully u don't get many or any at all but we all know better

----------


## UpstateTank

> Good luck with the cycle, I'll be watching





> Good luck keep us updated.


thanks bros!




> also let us know how soon the negative sides kick in hopefully u don't get many or any at all but we all know better


i def will bro!

----------


## UpstateTank

Wednesday January 3rd: Back

AM Cardio
45min elliptical 60-70% max heart rate on an empty stomach

Calves
Hammer Strength Seated Calf Raises
3 plates x 12 x 6

Back
Hammer Strength T-Bar Rows
1 Plate + 25 x10 --warmup
1 Plate +25 x 8--warmup
3 Plates x 8
3 Plates x 7
3 Plates x 6
3 Plates + 10 x 5 dropset 2 plates x 10

Deadlifts
135x6--warmup
225x4--warmup
365x6
365x5
405x2  :Frown: 

Seated Rows
160x10
180x8
190x7
200x4 dropset 120x10

Wide Grip Pulldowns
160x7 <--gassed  :Frown: 
160x7
170x4 superset 120x10
-------
Quick Bi's

Alternating DB Curls
35x9
40x6
45x4

EZ Bar Machine Curl
100x10
120x8
140x7

Had a decent workout today. I'm still not "feeling" the M1T yet, but I'm a patient person. My deads have been going the opposite way for a couple weeks...I read in the workout section that it wouldnt be a bad idea to cycle deads i.e. 3 weeks on 1 week off, so I think I'm gonna take next week off from deads and hopefully that will help to rebound my weight a tad...I def feel like my lower back is being overstrained so its prolly a good idea. No noteable side effects yet...Maybe the only thing I'm noticing is lethargy a lil bit...I got another solid 8 hours of sleep but I couldnt seem to drag my ass outta bed this morning  :Frown:  Tommorows an off day then Fridays legs so hopefully I'll squat till I puke  :Smilie:

----------


## abobo316

don't worry bud, it will kick in just like everyother steroid . back when I took MM I really didn't see any big kicks until people started pointing it out to me, its all psychological..

----------


## UpstateTank

> don't worry bud, it will kick in just like everyother steroid. back when I took MM I really didn't see any big kicks until people started pointing it out to me, its all psychological..


haha i kno..im a patient person

----------


## UpstateTank

Thursday January 4th: OFF!

Took an off day 2day from both lifting and cardio. No sides yet (thank god  :Smilie: ), and tommorow is legs day so it should be fun!

On a side note getting my first tattoo tommorow, maad pumped  :Smilie:

----------


## NightTrain

> Thursday January 4th: OFF!
> 
> Took an off day 2day from both lifting and cardio. No sides yet (thank god ), and tommorow is legs day so it should be fun!
> 
> On a side note getting my first tattoo tommorow, maad pumped


i just got my arm finished up tonite..... :7up:   :7up:   :7up:

----------


## UpstateTank

> i just got my arm finished up tonite.....


pic pic!

----------


## NightTrain

> pic pic!


i'll get one for ya... probally tomorrow thu

----------


## UpstateTank

Friday January 5th: Legs

*No cardio on leg day

Squats
135x8-warmup
135x6-warmup
225x6-Pseudo-warmup
275x5
275x5
275x5
225x8
225x3 <--LOL

Seated Hammy Curl
155x15
155x10
155x7
140x8 dropset 95x15

Leg Press (Now like i said in my SD log, cannot do nearly as much on the leg press machine at home as i can the one at skool  :Frown: )
4plates/side x 9
4plates/side x 8
4plates +25/side x 7 dropset 2plates/side x 21

Individual Leg Extension
L--------R
65x9--65x8
65x8--65x7
65x8--65x6
65x6
65x5
-----------
Quick Lats
Individual Seated Cable Rows
40x12
60x9
80x8

Hammer Strength T-Bar Rows
2 plates x 8
2 plates x 8
2 plates x 7

Had a damn good workout today. In comparison to last week all my reps were up so its a good sign the M1T is working. You may notice that for the leg extensions i did 2 more sets for my left leg. This is because my left leg is lagging slighty behind my right (about .25-.5 inch difference) so I'm playing "catch up". Had a slight headache last night, which kept me up for some of the night--I think its because I didnt drink enough water yesterday, so I'm drinking like a fish today and the headaches have subsided. Have started to notice a lil bit of acne on my back, so its another "good" sign that the m1t is working (although i could live w/o the bacne  :Frown: )

On a side note got my tattoo done today! Ill post some pics either tommorow or sunday...I got a tribal design on my upperback...man it did not tickle either. The guy said its one of the "pain spots" when it comes to getting a tattoo, but I'm glad I got it done newayz  :Smilie:

----------


## matt50

someone from this site had a good leg routine that i have used you should try it out....

squats
15x
12x
8x
8x
6x
6x

calf raises
6x
6x
15x
15x

leg extension
8x
8x
8x
8x

hamstring curls
8x
8x
8x
8x

leg press
10x
10x
25x
25x

stretch if you're not puking....its the only leg routine that seems to make me feel like i actually accomplished something at the gym on leg day

good luck bro!

----------


## UpstateTank

thanks matt...ill give that a shot next week  :Smilie:

----------


## reppedout1

hey bro the strength you'll get from m1t will be phenomenal,i kickstarted my enth cycle with it.takes about a week to start seein strength gains from then on out watch out.i ran it at 20 mgs a day for 4 weeks.towards the end my bp and back pumps were gettin pretty bad but u should be ok runnin 15 mg.good luck bro!

----------


## matt50

> thanks matt...ill give that a shot next week



make sure u take ur amp for it...otherwise u'll drop dead lol

----------


## UpstateTank

> hey bro the strength you'll get from m1t will be phenomenal,i kickstarted my enth cycle with it.takes about a week to start seein strength gains from then on out watch out.i ran it at 20 mgs a day for 4 weeks.towards the end my bp and back pumps were gettin pretty bad but u should be ok runnin 15 mg.good luck bro!


thanks for the insight and heads up brother!

----------


## WidowMaker

Hey Tank did you get my pm?

----------


## UpstateTank

not yet brother...
try sending it again?

----------


## WidowMaker

ushudhavitnowbro

----------


## UpstateTank

Saturday January 6th: Arms

Preacher Curl SuperSet Standing Dumbell OverHead Extensions
45x8---warmup.....................................35x10--warmup
45x8---warmup.....................................45x10--warmup
85x10............................................. .....80x12
95x6.............................................. .....90x8
100x4............................................. .....95x6

Alt. DB Curl SuperSet WideGrip Hammer Tri Pushdowns
40x9.......................................70x10
45x6.......................................80x9
50x4.......................................90x7

Reverse Straightbar Curl SuperSet Hammer Strength Tri Pushdowns
65x10............................................. ....3plates/side x 11
75x6.............................................. ....3plates + 25/side x 8
75x6.............................................. .....4plates/side x 5

------------
Quick Delts

Side Raises--10 sec rest between sets
20x10
20x10
20x8
20x6

Rear Delt Triple Set
15x10
15x15
15x10
--------
15x10
15x10
15x10
-------
15x8
15x12
15x10

Workout was damn good today. The tat was a wee bit sore but I didnt let that get in the way. Arms were pumped as hell 2day--thankyou NO Shotgun  :Smilie: . All weights were up from previous week so the M1 is starting to kick in to gear  :Smilie:  Normally I have a seperate day for shoulders, but considering this was a shortened week coupled with my stoopid right shoulder being ready to fall off  :Frown: , i took off this week.

----------


## matt50

that damn shoulder still giving you trouble...thats too bad man...fight thru it!!!

----------


## UpstateTank

Monday January 8th: Chest/Tris
AM Cardio:
45 min stationary bike 60-70% max heart rate on an empty stomach

Chest
Hammer Strength Chest Press
140x6-warmup
140x6warmup
180x10
230x10
250x6
260x4

Cable Crosses
125x10
125x10
140x10
155x8 dropset 110x8

Incline Barbell-15 degree incline <--first time doing this in lord knows how long
135x10
185x6
185x6 dropset 135x6

Dumbell Scoops
25x10
30x8
35x6 dropset 15x10

------
Quick Tricep Workout

Wide Grip Tri Hammer Extensions
80x10
90x6
90x6 dropset

Plate Loaded Bench Dips
2 plates x 18 dropset 1 plate dropset bw
3 plates x 11 dropset 2plates dropset 1 plate dropset bw
3 plates x 8 dropset 2plates dropset 1 plate dropset bw

Overall a so-so workout. All weights were up from last week so thats a good sign. Triceps were f'in scorched after those weighted bench dips  :Smilie:  Its soo hard for me to get in a decent f'in chest workout cause of my stooopid right shoulder...I was suprised that incline barbell did not hurt that much...I'm definitely going to try them again next week, oh well...Tommorows back day and I'm taking off from deadlifts this week cause they've been going south  :Frown:  I'm really hoping to hit 500 during this cycle (hit 450 during my sd cycle), so we'll see where I am in a couple of weeks

----------


## NightTrain

> Monday January 8th: Chest/Tris
> AM Cardio:
> 45 min stationary bike 60-70% max heart rate on an empty stomach
> 
> Chest
> Hammer Strength Chest Press
> 140x6-warmup
> 140x6warmup
> 180x10
> ...


keep it up Brother........ and those shoulder injuries are terrible, aint they!

----------


## CoreyTampa09

Hey upstate...looking to get my hands on some M1t come april for a cutting cycle(i know its used for bulking, but i bulked with my sd and want to use this to retain my hard earned muscle) I was wondering if you think it could be paired with an EC stack.

----------


## UpstateTank

> Hey upstate...looking to get my hands on some M1t come april for a cutting cycle(i know its used for bulking, but i bulked with my sd and want to use this to retain my hard earned muscle) I was wondering if you think it could be paired with an EC stack.


you'll be fine for cutting w/ this stuff...and its funny you mention the ec stack...I read in the M1T faq that its OK to run M1T w/ the eca, and thats exactly what I'm doing now...I'm running eca 2weeks on/2weeks off, and right now im at the start of the 2nd week off for the eca (and my 2nd week of M1T), so next monday begins the 2nd go around w/ the eca

so in conclusion you'll be good to go!

----------


## UpstateTank

> keep it up Brother........ and those shoulder injuries are terrible, aint they!


ahhh they suck! thanks for the continued support train

----------


## unvme9180

could you run l-dex or letro instead of nolva for pct? anyone have any thoughts on this? maybe i should ask in the steroid forum :Hmmmm:

----------


## number twelve

tank, what kind of shoulder injury do you have? 
i have had 2 myself, my first was when i partially separated it in the first football game of my senior year of high school, didnt take any time off and then i proceeded to play the rest of the year and ate vic's and all other kinds of pain killers the rest of the year. (i lost 20 lbs of body weight during this time). then my frosh year of college i had a tear in my rotator during the 2nd week of camp (thanks to me not getting my separation taken care of properly) p.s. i was a qb and both injuries were to my throwing shoulder. lol. i decided to retire after that and not get surgury.
in conclusion shoulder injuries suck ass and i need to do a variety of exercises on a daily basis just to keep myself together. maybe ill be able to help you out somehow.
-#12

----------


## UpstateTank

> could you run l-dex or letro instead of nolva for pct? anyone have any thoughts on this? maybe i should ask in the steroid forum


I dont think those would necesarily serve the purpose for pct..being the upstart of your bodies natty test production...yea its true ai's can increase test by reducing estrogen, but I dont thinkthey would work well enough...but I could b wrong




> tank, what kind of shoulder injury do you have?
> i have had 2 myself, my first was when i partially separated it in the first football game of my senior year of high school, didnt take any time off and then i proceeded to play the rest of the year and ate vic's and all other kinds of pain killers the rest of the year. (i lost 20 lbs of body weight during this time). then my frosh year of college i had a tear in my rotator during the 2nd week of camp (thanks to me not getting my separation taken care of properly) p.s. i was a qb and both injuries were to my throwing shoulder. lol. i decided to retire after that and not get surgury.
> in conclusion shoulder injuries suck ass and i need to do a variety of exercises on a daily basis just to keep myself together. maybe ill be able to help you out somehow.
> -#12


I'm not sure exactly..ive never gone to the doc's to get it check out..I kno its very hardheaded (and very stupid) of me to do so, but I know what they're gonna say "take time off from lifting blah blah blah"...I know its something I need to get checked out, possibly even x-rayed/mri'd...but I'm shooting for my first bb show this october, and cant afford ne set backs...The pain point is where the collar bone meets the shoulder...I havent been able to flat bench (both bar and dumbell) for quite some time b/c the pain is intolerable...About a month and a half ago I got back into incline dumbells, and it started off great--i.e. the pain was bearable, but a couple weeks ago it came to the point of unbearable pain while doing them...I did incline barbell today and that was fine, but I guess I'll have to see how next week goes  :Frown:

----------


## richard_orchard

You know, if your shoulder is something simple - like bursitis, they can give you a cortisol shot, and you will likely be "fine" - for a few months anyway. 

Not to be your Mum (Mom), but if you went to the Dr and it turned out to be a simple - injection type remedy, then fine. If it something more serious, you could just ignore the advice until after your show.

Anyway - i am enjoying your log. Really liked your superdrol one. Excellent stuff.

Richard

----------


## UpstateTank

> *You know, if your shoulder is something simple* - like bursitis, they can give you a cortisol shot, and you will likely be "fine" - for a few months anyway. 
> 
> Not to be your Mum (Mom), but if you went to the Dr and it turned out to be a simple - injection type remedy, then fine. If it something more serious, you could just ignore the advice until after your show.
> 
> Anyway - i am enjoying your log. Really liked your superdrol one. Excellent stuff.
> 
> Richard


Never thought of it that way!

Thanks for the input and support bro

----------


## CoreyTampa09

I feel you man with shoulder shit boys. I hurt my bicep tendon real bad and I had to take 6 weeks off from lifting. Im started last week but I cant do anything bicep curl related...it sucks. Upstate any idea where I can get my hands on a version of m1t? Anybody?

----------


## UpstateTank

> I feel you man with shoulder shit boys. I hurt my bicep tendon real bad and I had to take 6 weeks off from lifting. Im started last week but I cant do anything bicep curl related...it sucks. *Upstate any idea where I can get my hands on a version of m1t? Anybody?*


no  :Frown:

----------


## UpstateTank

Tuesday January 9th: Back

Calves
Hammer Strength Seated Calf Raises
3 plates x 12 x 6

Back

Wide Grip Pulldowns
100x10--warmup
120x6--warmup
160x8 
180x8
200x6
210x4

1 Arm Dumbell Rows-1 sec pause at bottom to break momentum
70x10
90x6
95x5

Hammer Strength T-Bar Rows
3 Plates x 7
3 Plates x 7
3 Plates + 10 x 6
3 Plates + 10 x 4 dropset 2 plates x 9

Seated Rows
180x8
200x5
200x4
180x6 dropset 110x10


-------
Quick Bi's

Preacher Curls
65x10
75x7
85x3--LOL

Seated Dumbell Curls--on regular flat bench w/ no back support to work my core
25x9
30x6
30x6

Wooo what a workout today. Strength went up in everything (cant wait to do deadlifts next week!!!) Was very focused today...my back was on fire by the end of my workout. Still no side effects (*knocks on wood*). Tommorows an off day then Thursday is legs..cant wait for squats

----------


## lukepistol18

wow man,i am very interested in how you feel at the end and your results. keep it up man,great job!

----------


## UpstateTank

> wow man,i am very interested in how you feel at the end and your results. keep it up man,great job!


thanks bro

now get outta the supplement forum and over to the diet forum!!! :Wink/Grin:   :AaGreen22:

----------


## K.Biz

Upstate this is a sweet log, mabye ill give this M1T a try after my SD cycle. sounds like some good stuff, but i got a lot of reaserch to do.

fight through the shoulder injury bro!

and goodluck.

Lets see some before and after pics!

----------


## number twelve

> I'm not sure exactly..ive never gone to the doc's to get it check out..I kno its very hardheaded (and very stupid) of me to do so, but I know what they're gonna say "take time off from lifting blah blah blah"...I know its something I need to get checked out, possibly even x-rayed/mri'd...but I'm shooting for my first bb show this october, and cant afford ne set backs...The pain point is where the collar bone meets the shoulder...I havent been able to flat bench (both bar and dumbell) for quite some time b/c the pain is intolerable...About a month and a half ago I got back into incline dumbells, and it started off great--i.e. the pain was bearable, but a couple weeks ago it came to the point of unbearable pain while doing them...I did incline barbell today and that was fine, but I guess I'll have to see how next week goes


well that area your desribing might be rotator cuff related, there are some simple exercises that you can do that will help to warm up and strengthen those small muscles and tendons in that area. i hate going to the doc too, it took 2 mri's for them to get a clue what was going on with me.
good luck brotha

----------


## UpstateTank

^^Thanks for the support bros

Wednesday January 10th: OFF!

Legs tommorow---YAY!  :Smilie:

----------


## unvme9180

tank-
when you take your support supps do you take them all at once or do you break them down into 2 doses. like 1 in the am and 1 in the afternoon? notice that one way works better than they other? i like to break mine up into 2 doses as evenly as possible. just wondering what works for you.

----------


## UpstateTank

> tank-
> when you take your support supps do you take them all at once or do you break them down into 2 doses. like 1 in the am and 1 in the afternoon? notice that one way works better than they other? i like to break mine up into 2 doses as evenly as possible. just wondering what works for you.


I do 1 dose in the am, then one dose b4 going to bed

----------


## D-Bo Dre

> I dont think those would necesarily serve the purpose for pct..being the upstart of your bodies natty test production...yea its true ai's can increase test by reducing estrogen, but I dont thinkthey would work well enough...but I could b wrong
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure exactly..ive never gone to the doc's to get it check out..I kno its very hardheaded (and very stupid) of me to do so, but I know what they're gonna say "take time off from lifting blah blah blah"...I know its something I need to get checked out, possibly even x-rayed/mri'd...but I'm shooting for my first bb show this october, and cant afford ne set backs...The pain point is where the collar bone meets the shoulder...I havent been able to flat bench (both bar and dumbell) for quite some time b/c the pain is intolerable...About a month and a half ago I got back into incline dumbells, and it started off great--i.e. the pain was bearable, but a couple weeks ago it came to the point of unbearable pain while doing them...I did incline barbell today and that was fine, but I guess I'll have to see how next week goes


Wussup Upstate! You know, describing your shoulder injury reminded me of mine. I injured it doing behind the head military press almost a year ago. I also could'nt do flat bench for quite some time.. and just like you, was hardheaded about going to the doc's for the same exact reason  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .. SO, what I did was use Icy-Hot on the shoulder before and after workouts for a month straight. And when the post-workout pain was too much, I would Ice down the shoulder for about 10min then would take a hot shower.. within a couple of months my shoulder was back to normal. 

Anyways, good to hear from you bro.. Good luck and give em' hell  :Evil2:

----------


## notorious_mem

r you up in weight yet?

----------


## UpstateTank

> Wussup Upstate! You know, describing your shoulder injury reminded me of mine. I injured it doing behind the head military press almost a year ago. I also could'nt do flat bench for quite some time.. and just like you, was hardheaded about going to the doc's for the same exact reason  .. SO, what I did was use Icy-Hot on the shoulder before and after workouts for a month straight. And when the post-workout pain was too much, I would Ice down the shoulder for about 10min then would take a hot shower.. within a couple of months my shoulder was back to normal. 
> 
> Anyways, good to hear from you bro.. Good luck and give em' hell


Ayo D-Bo!
Good to hear from ya brother...Thanks for the suggestion, I think I'm gonna hit that up!




> r you up in weight yet?


I'm up 5 lbs so far. I started at 210 and am now back up to 215. I'm not eating as many calories as I was while on sd...I was at 4200 cal/day on sd, and i'm at 3500 cal/day right now...I'm going by how I look in the mirror as opposed to what the scale says this time  :Smilie:

----------


## UpstateTank

Thursday January 11th: Legs

*No cardio on leg day
**Matt dont be mad at me, I forgot to write down your leg workout b4 I left for the gym  :Frown: 

Squats
135x8-warmup
135x6-warmup
225x6-Pseudo-warmup
275x6
275x5
285x4
225x9
185x14 <--small amount of regurgitation in my mouth after this set  :Smilie: 

Laying Hammy Curl
90x12
110x10
130x6
120x6
100x8

Leg Press 
4plates/side x 9
4plates+25/side x 6
5plates/side x 4 dropset 2plates/side x 25 <--holy shit i wanted to die after that  :Smilie: 

Individual Leg Extension
L--------R
65x8--65x8
65x8--65x8
65x6--65x5
50x6
50x5
-----------
Quick Lats
CloseGrip Reverse pulldowns SuperSet WideGrip Behind Neck Pulldowns
150x9....................................120x9
170x6.....................................130x4
180x5.....................................130x5

WideGrip Seated Cable Rows
150x8
160x6
170x7 <--wtf? dont kno why reps went up 
180x8 <--LOL yet again reps go up DropSet 120x8

Well I crawled out of the damn gym today...Had a lil regurgitation after my last set of squatters...Id say it was a pretty fantastic workout  :Smilie:  Side Effects have reared their ugly heads in though...I'm lethargic as all hell, and last night had a *splitting* headache all night...Man cant wait to see how they get once I bump the dosage this upcoming week  :Frown:  Well time for some ppwo fude.

On a sidenote I'm taking my damn GMATS (mba entrance exam) tommorow morning..cant wait to get these fvckers over with

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

haha, the vomit squats. Why does that happen? It happens to me every now and then. Is it just more intensity you put forth?



Good luck with your GMATS. What are you going for with an MBA?

----------


## matt50

> Thursday January 11th: Legs
> 
> *No cardio on leg day
> **Matt dont be mad at me, I forgot to write down your leg workout b4 I left for the gym



no prob...NEXT TIME lol

keep up the good work

----------


## UpstateTank

> haha, the vomit squats. Why does that happen? It happens to me every now and then. Is it just more intensity you put forth?
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your GMATS. What are you going for with an MBA?


Yeah I think its due to intensity

GMATS did not go so well...needless to say im taking em again
For my MBA concentration im goin for marketing

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> Yeah I think its due to intensity
> 
> GMATS did not go so well...needless to say im taking em again
> For my MBA concentration im goin for marketing



lol well study more. Your too busy trying to choke down 600g's of protein everyday  :7up:  

well good luck with it all!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## UpstateTank

> lol well study more. *Your too bust trying to choke down 600g's of protein everyday  
> *
> well good luck with it all!


lol...thats the important stuff!!! :AaGreen22:

----------


## UpstateTank

Friday January 12th: Shoulders

*No AM cardio due to stooooopid GMATS

Seated Dumbell Press-90 degree on the bench
30x8 warmup
40x6 warmup
60x2 pseudowarmup
70x7
75x4 <--  :Frown: 
70x4
60x7
50x 5 + 3

Front dumbell raises-both arms at the same time
20x10
25x8
30x6 dropset 20x10

Reverse Pec Deck
50x9
60x6
60x4
40x7

Rear Delt TripleSet
15 x12x15x12
20 x10x12x10
20 x9x12x10
-------------
Trappers

Seated Dumbell Shrugs--No straps  :Smilie: 
80x8
80x8
80x5

Front Barbell Shrug-10 Sec Rest between sets SuperSet Front Plate Raise
185x12
185x12
185x10............................................ ...........45x10
185x10............................................ ............45x9
185x10............................................ ............45x9
------------------
Calves
Hammer Strength Seated Calf Raises-10 sec rest between sets
3 plates x 12 x 4

Smith Standing Calf Raises
225x15
315x13
315x10
315x8 dropset 225x20 dropset 135x30 <-wow burn

Outside of the 2 shoulder exercises I did last arms day, this was my first time doing shoulders in 2 weeks due to the f'in gym being closed. Anyways, I had a damn good workout, delts were swoooooole today  :Smilie:  I was a lil dissapointed w/ my db press #'s, but they'll be going up next week  :Smilie:

----------


## matt50

keep up the good work bud...i'll be in touch soon

----------


## notorious_mem

tank after pct sounds like a couple weeks off woulnt hurt ur shoulder.keep it up man.

----------


## UpstateTank

^^Thanks for the support bros
notorious-you hit it right on the $$, thats what i was planning on doin after all is said and done

----------


## UpstateTank

Saturday January 13th: ARMS

*No AM cardio--too lazy to get outta bed  :Frown: 

Preacher Curl SuperSet Cable Kickbacks
45x8-warmup............................10x12-warmup
45x8-warmup.............................10x10-warmup
85x10........................................20x9
95x7.........................................20x8
100x5.......................................20x6

DB curl-both arms SuperSet Hammer Strength Tri Pushdowns
35x10........................................3plat es + 25/side x 8
40x7..........................................3pla tes +25/side x 8
45x4..........................................4pla tes/side x 5

Reverse Barbell Curl SuperSet WideGrip Hammer Tri Pushdowns
75x7........................................80x10
75x6..........................................90x7
75x5.........................................90x5

Due to not planning well for the day I was rushed through my workout today. The good results was my muscles were cooked following the workout, but the bad results was I didnt feel I got in as good of a workout as I could have--I always feel that way when I'm rushed. I'm still lethargic as hell  :Frown: , but my weights increased from last week for the most part. I go back to school tommorow which is good cause its a lot easier to do things down there than it is at home. On a side note watch for my leg press #'s on thursday and compare them to what I've been doing...the difference in what I can do at home and what I can do at skool is f'in ridiculuous!

----------


## NightTrain

looking good tank..... keep it up

----------


## matt50

thats because of the leg press machine at ur school is weird  :Wink:

----------


## NightTrain

> thats because of the leg press machine at ur school is weird


ROFLMAO :Owned:

----------


## LukeNY

Whats with all the weak tri stuff? No skull crushers? Close grip bench? You used to have a sick tri workout, now "she" does more tri work then you!

----------


## UpstateTank

> looking good tank..... keep it up


 thanks train!




> thats because of the leg press machine at ur school is weird





> ROFLMAO


LOL

thats basically it  :LOL:  




> Whats with all the weak tri stuff? No skull crushers? Close grip bench? You used to have a sick tri workout, now "she" does more tri work then you!


hey someones gonna have to be the man in the relationship...and it obviously isnt gonna be me :7up:

----------


## UpstateTank

Monday January 15th: Chest/tris

AM Cardio-45min elliptical 60-70% max heart rate on empty stomach
Calves
Leg Press Machine
150x15x6

Chest
Incline Barbell
95x10 warmup
135x6 warmup
185x6
205x4
210x4
185x5

Cable Crosses
60x11
70x7
70x5
50x9

Dumbell Scoops
25x13
30x11
35x7 dropset 15x8

Machine Chest Press
100x9 <---ouchie shoulder
switched to individual
50x10
70x10

Wide Dips
BW x 20 x 2
BW x 15 x 1
-----------------
Quick Tri's
Wide Grip hammer tri extensions
90x7
80x8
80x8
80x6

Skullcrushers<--Happy Luke?  :Smilie: 
75x8
75x7
75x8

Well today was my first workout back at school, also first on 15mg/day. Workout was awesome today!!! i was very happy w/ my incline bench and was even suprised the shoulder didnt hurt during it...later on during my workout it did but that was expected. Still the only side is being very lethargic. I was swole as shit during the workout today, hands down the most swole ive ever been  :Smilie:  Cannot wait for deadlifts tommorow!

----------


## number twelve

nice job today tank!

----------


## LukeNY

One set of skull crushers? Its better then nothing, your incline barbell looks good, you just gotta fix your damn shoulder

----------


## LukeNY

500lb deadlift tomorrow?

----------


## CARNIVORE

Nice log bro, how much weight have you put on so far?

----------


## UpstateTank

> nice job today tank!


thanks 12!




> One set of skull crushers? Its better then nothing, your incline barbell looks good,* you just gotta fix your damn shoulder*


i hear accel makes a good replacement :LOL:  




> Nice log bro, how much weight have you put on so far?


thanks bro!
I was up to 217 today which is approx 6-7lb increase

----------


## NightTrain

looking good tank :7up:   :7up:   :7up:

----------


## UpstateTank

> looking good tank


Thanks train!

----------


## UpstateTank

Tuesday January 16th: Back

AM Cardio
45min elliptical 60-70% max heart rate on empty stomach

Back
Wide Grip Pulldowns
120x8 warmup
120x7 warmup
195x8
210x6
225x5
195x6

Deadlifts
135x6 warmup
225x4 warmup
365x6
365x2  :Frown:  was gassed as shit after thesee  :Frown: 

1 arm Dumbell Rows-1 sec pause at bottom
90x7
100x5
100x5

Tbar pullback
135x8
135x7
145x6
155x4 dropset 90x8

Seated Cable rows
165x8
180x5
180x4
------------------------
Quick Bi's
Seated Dumbell Curl-on regular flat bench w/ no back support to work core
30x10
40x6
40x6

Preacher
75x6
75x5
75x5

Overall had a good workout. I think it could have been better for a couple reasons...yesterday was my first day back on the eca stack so needless to say i got no sleep (its weird though b/c at the end of my 1st 2weeks I could take a nap right after I took it)..also the way my day worked out was wake up, cardio, eat, class, train...I usually get at least 2 meals inbetween cardio and lifting so I think that negatively affected me a lil bit. My deadlift is still piss poor though  :Frown:  I thought a week off would have left me feeling refreshed to do em, but to no avail. Other than that things went well today...weigth is up to 217  :Smilie:

----------


## number twelve

hey bro i know your workin hard. do u think u have gained more strength from sd or from m1t from at this point in each of your cycles?

----------


## UpstateTank

> hey bro i know your workin hard. do u think u have gained more strength from sd or from m1t from at this point in each of your cycles?


its hard to judge which one has been more effective in adding strength...
although my strength hasnt gone up as dramatically as it did w/ the sd im gonna say m1t and heres my reasoning...

I used the sd to kickstart my bulking diet...prior to that I had been cutting for approx 7 months--it was my first "real" diet so naturally when you go from eating 2500cal/day (which was too low to begin with) for 7 months to 4200cal/day (which wound up being a lil too high...lol seems to be a trend right?) strength is gonna jump like a rocket

id bet my bottom dollar if i had kickstarted my bulking diet w/ m1t my weight and strength gains would have been more significant...continuining w/ that if i was now running a sd cycle after an m1t cycle i dont think i would have gained as much strength as i currently am w/ the m1t

sorry for the long reply bro  :Frown:

----------


## UpstateTank

Wednesday January 17th: Shoulders

AM cardio
45min elliptical 60-70% max heart rate on empty stomach

Shoulders
DB Press
30x7 warmup
40x5 warmup
70x8
75x5
75x4
60x7
50x8


Front dumbell raises-both arms at the same time
25x9
30x8
30x6 dropset 20x8

Rear Delt TripleSet
15 x12x15x12
20 x10x12x10
20 x10x12x10

Front plate raises
45x8
45x6
45x5
---------------
Front barbell shrug
185x15
185x12
185x10
185x9

Had a damn solid workout today. Weights were up from last week which is a good thing, and again was swole as hell! Was rushed towards the end of my workout b/c of a meeting but thats alright I guess. Not feeling as lethargic any more as I've upped the dose of vit C to 9g/day (thanks widow!), but one thing ive definitely noticed-no sex drive  :Frown:  Havent even whacked it in a week for gods sake lol. Have started to notice some slight testicular atrophy but other than that all is well!

----------


## UpstateTank

Thursday January 18: OFF

AM Cardio
45min walking on an incline 60-70% max heart rate on empty stomach

For some silly reason walking on an incline takes more outta me than the elliptical does...legs tommorow SQUAT TILL YOU PUKE lol

and as i said before watch what my legpress #'s jump to...its retarded!

----------


## matt50

good job man....glad to see u got the 75lb dumbbells up on ur shoulder press.....thats the best ive been able to do for a max of 8 reps...but i've been having issues with my left shoulder which has made me cut back the dumbbells and moved to the machine  :Frown:

----------


## UpstateTank

^^ Thanks Matt! howd squatters go today?

----------


## UpstateTank

Friday January 19th: Legs

*No cardio on leg day

Squats<---was gazing aroudn watchin everyone else do squats...man i was laughin my ass off inside when they were doin their 1/4 squats...they gotta bring it down below parallel!
135x7-warmup
135x6-warmup
225x5-Pseudo-warmup
275x7
295x4
285x4
225x6-went slowwwwwww here
185x9-and again slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww <---ouch burn 

Laying Hammy Curl
110x11
120x9
130x5
130x4

Leg Press<---f'in retarded the diff
8plates/side x 8
8plates/side+ 3 plates ontop x 5
8plates/side+ 4 plates ontop x 3 dropset 5plates/side x 12

Seated Hammy Curl
120x15
140x9
160x5
-----------
Quick Lats

TBar Pullback
90x15
115x8
115x6 <---LOL gassed

CloseGrip Reverse pulldowns SuperSet WideGrip Behind Neck Pulldowns
150x10....................................120x8
165x8.....................................120x6
180x6.....................................120x5

Whew what a workout today...My legs hurt like a bitchhhhhhhh right now  :Smilie:  The legpress difference is just stoopid...it friggen doubles. Hardly got any sleep last night which might have affected my workout a tad, but overall i was def more than pleased  :Smilie:  Starting to notice a bit more bacne though  :Frown:  gotta get some dawn to wash that shit!

----------


## number twelve

nice job tank
im proud to say i puked 2 days ago after doing squats. lol first time in a while where i had that good of intensity. cant wait till i get on my SD.

----------


## UpstateTank

^^
its a wonderful feeling isnt it?  :LOL:

----------


## matt50

nice workout bro....keep up the good work

----------


## UpstateTank

^^
thanks matt!

----------


## UpstateTank

Saturday January 20th: Arms

*No AM cardio cause legs are ded from yesterday  :Smilie: 

Barbell Curl..........SuperSet........Incline Closegrip Bench
45x7 warmup.............................95x8 warmup
45x6 warmup.............................95x7
95x8........................................135x10 <--1 sec pause at bottom
105x7.......................................155x6 <--1 sec pause at bottom
115x4.......................................155x6<--1 sec pause at bottom
Shoulder hurt a bit during incline close grip

Alternating Dumbell Curl SuperSet Skullcrushers
45x8.............................................. .85x9
50x5.............................................. .95x7
50x4.............................................. 105x3 LOL

WideGrip Hammer Tricep Extensions
80x10
80x7
80x6
70x6

Individual Dumbell Preacher Curls
25x8
30x7
30x6

Seated Hammer Curl<--both arms at the same time....regular bench w/ no support to work core
30x8
35x6
40x5

Had an awesome friggen workout today. Arms were puuuuuuuuuuuuumped!!!!!!! Was extremely happy w/ the #'s i put up today. Kinda just realized I need to work on my bicep peak a lil more so I threw the hammer curls in at the end. Shoulder was a tad bothered during incline closegrip, but i kept it manageable by keeping the motion controlled  :Smilie:

----------


## LukeNY

Holy shit, finally a real arm workout. You keep doing that we might even be able to stop calling you skinny!

----------


## UpstateTank

> Holy shit, finally a real arm workout. You keep doing that we might even be able to stop calling you skinny!


 :1blobbounce: :

i heard busch light helps w/ that too

----------


## number twelve

^^^^ hahahaha

----------


## UpstateTank

*Last week of M1T
Monday January 22nd: Chest

*No AM cardio: Stoopid Internship

Incline Barbell
95x8 warmup
135x6 warmup
185x6
205x4
*225x2*<--just for shits and giggles
195x6
195x5
165x6
135x8

Individual Machine Chest Press 
L R
70x10 x10
100x12 x8
120x6 x6

Dumbell Scoops
25x12
35x6
25x12<----Gym was maaad crowded tonight and everyone was using dumbells!!!!!!!!!!!

Wide Dips
BWx16
BWx12
BWx12
--------------------
Quick Tri's

WideGrip Hammer Extensions
80x10
80x9
80x8

2-handed dumbell overhead extension
50x8
55x6
60x7<---wtf?

Kickass workout today. Aside from eveyrbody and their uncle being at the gym it was fantastic. I was pumped from the 225 incline. Chest was swole as a mother after the incline set. Shoulder bothered me only slightly during incline...I find that if i pinch back my shoulder blades it helps to alievate the pain  :Smilie:  I've also found that I'm a lot less social now...Didnt even go out this weekend just to say hello to ppl, and I havent been putting up w/ "shit" some ppl give me, even though they're joking. Oh well starting next week I'll be like a girl on her period  :LOL:

----------


## matt50

haha keep up the good work

----------


## K.Biz

> *Last week of M1T
> Monday January 22nd:
> 
> Kickass workout today. Aside from eveyrbody and their uncle being at the gym it was fantastic. I was pumped from the 225 incline. Chest was swole as a mother after the incline set. Shoulder bothered me only slightly during incline...I find that if i pinch back my shoulder blades it helps to alievate the pain  I've also found that I'm a lot less social now...Didnt even go out this weekend just to say hello to ppl, *and I havent been putting up w/ "shit" some ppl give me, even though they're joking. Oh well starting next week I'll be like a girl on her period*


hahaha nice. and funny as hell. keep up the good work bro and dont let that injury stop you. mabye if you do lots of rotation movments on your off days from shoulders. like put 10 pound weights in your hands and do the big arm circles once a day, mabye that will help keep it stretched so it doesnt hurt as much while lifting???. prewo stretch on your shoulder day might be a good idea as well.

----------


## LukeNY

you always act like a girl on her period... hopefully you'll just stop lifting like one  :7up:

----------


## NightTrain

keep it up tank..... im in to 1st week of pct and feeling pretty good

----------


## UpstateTank

> hahaha nice. and funny as hell. keep up the good work bro and dont let that injury stop you. mabye if you do lots of rotation movments on your off days from shoulders. *like put 10 pound weights in your hands and do the big arm circles once a day, mabye that will help keep it stretched so it doesnt hurt as much while lifting???. prewo stretch on your shoulder day might be a good idea as well*.


i allllways stretch everything b4 any workout...take my damn time too  :Frown:  I have a bottle of twinlab joint fuel sitting here maybe i should try that




> you always act like a girl on her period... hopefully you'll just stop lifting like one


 :LOL:  
Once the clomid kicks in and im sobbing like a bitch at 2am your ass is getting a phone call :AaGreen22:  

go buy some 12-ton jackstands :1blobbounce:  




> keep it up tank..... im in to 1st week of pct and feeling pretty good


thanks for the support as always train!!! Good luck w/ pct brother

----------


## UpstateTank

Tuesday January 23rd: Back

*no AM cardio again---stoopid internship!

Back
Wide Grip Pulldowns
120x8 warmup
120x7 warmup
195x8
210x7
225x5
195x7 <--lats felt gooood

Deads
135x6 warmup
225x4 warmup
365x4 <---decided to reduce volume coulda done 1 more, maybe 2?
405x2 <---feels good to get over that hump again!
315x8 <---used no straps and am never going to use them again for deads...felt so much more natural!

CloseGrip Reverse pulldowns SuperSet WideGrip BehindNeck pulldows
165x9................................120x10
180x8.................................135x6
195x7.................................135x6

LowerLat Single Cable Cross<--buddy showed me these tnt they were fun
20x12
20x12
20x10
20x10
--------------
Quick Bi's
Seated Hammer<---regular flat bench w/ no back support
30x14
40x7
45x5

CrossBody hammer curls<----Need peaks!!!
25x10
30x8
35x6

Workout was awesome today. All weights went up and got up to 405 again on deads  :Smilie:  Nothing major to note...not as lethargic as I was last week. Finally no internship tommorow so i'm gonna get my ass outta bed and actually do some cardio for once!!!! lol

----------


## number twelve

405! Yeahhh Boiii

----------


## matt50

doing good

----------


## D-Bo Dre

That a boy Tank! If you dont mind me askin, how long do you usually do AM cardio for?

----------


## UpstateTank

> 405! Yeahhh Boiii





> doing good





> That a boy Tank! If you dont mind me askin, how long do you usually do AM cardio for?


Thanks for all the continued support bros!!!!
D-Bo I do cardio for 45min, 60-70% of my max heart rate

----------


## UpstateTank

Wednesday January 24th: Shoulders

AM Cardio<---got my lazy ass up!!!!
1hr walking on an incline, on an empty stomach, 60-70% of mhr

Shoulders
DB Press
35x7 warmup
35x6 warmup
60x2 warmup
75x6
80x3
70x7
60x5
50x8

Dual Front Dumbell Raises
30x10
35x7
35x5
25x12

Rear Delt Triple Set
20 x12x12x12
20 x10x10x12
20 x9x10x8

Dual Dumbell Side Raises
15x8
17.5x7
2x6
------------
Trappers
DB Shrug
60x10
80x10
100x10
120x10
130x6
80x15 <------burnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

Front BB Shrug
185x12
185x10
185x10
185x9
-------------------
Quick Calves
Standing Barbell Calf Raises
225x22
275x20
315x18
315x20
315x12 dropset 225x20 <----WOWEEE almost fell over

Yet another awesome workout...seems to be a trend here lol. Got up the 80s for military dumbell, so that was pretty exciting...shoulders were hella swole today. Still nothing major to note...lethargy has pretty much subsided with the ester c (except of course getting out of bed), my "short fuse" hasnt gotten any shorter...actually had a great sense of well being today  :Smilie:  Tommorows off day then LEGS on friday...yippee that should be fun

----------


## UpstateTank

Thursday January 25th: OFF

AM Cardio
1hr walking on an incline, on an empty stomach, 60-70% of mhr

Off day today...Legs tommorow!

----------


## UpstateTank

Friday January 26th: Legos

*No am cardio on legs day

Skwats
135x7 warmup
135x6 warmup
225x3 warmup
275x6
295x3 LOL wtf?
275x6
275x5
225x9

Laying Hammy Curls
110x11
120x7
120x6
120x6

LegPress
8plates/side x 8
8plates/side + girl on top (105lbs) x 7
8plates/side + buddy on top (165lbs) x 6 <---ppl wanted to go for rides today?

Leg Extension
40x10 <---squeeze 3 seconds at top
40x9 <---- " " " "
40x8<-----holy cow get me a fire extinguisher
-------------------
Quick lats
TBar
125x10
150x8
165x7
165x5

Widegrip Pulldowns
180x6
165x8
165x6 <---ok im dun

Had a great workout today...I'm hobbling around like a big twat right now my legs hurt so much  :Smilie:  Dont know what in the hell happend to my squat weight though? Other than that everything has been holding steady. I start cutting on monday, which coincidentily is the start of my pct, so it should be interesting to see how things shape up

----------


## matt50

good workout !!! 295 on squats isn't bad  :Smilie:  since you always say thats ur weakest link

----------


## number twelve

nice brother you keep puttin up more weight keep it up!

----------


## UpstateTank

^^
Thanks bros!

----------


## UpstateTank

Saturday January 27th: Arms

*No AM Cardio--leggypoos hurt  :Frown: 

Seated Hammer............................Incline CloseGrip
25x8 warmup............................................ 95x10 warmup
25x8 warmup............................................ 95x8 warmup
40x8.............................................. ...135x8
50x6.............................................. ...155x8
50x5.............................................. ...175x5

Preacher Curl......................................Skulls
95x7.............................................. .95x8
105x6............................................. 105x4
110x4............................................. 105x3 lol

Seated Dumbell...............................Wide Grip Hammer Extensions
35x8.............................................. .80x10
40x5.............................................. ..90x6
40x5.............................................. ..90x5
-----------------
Quick Calves
Sled Calf Raises
4plates/side x 20 x 5

Standing Barbell Calf Raises
225x8x3

Another great workout! Arms were swooooooooole today...it was f'in sweet. Anyways this was my last m1t workout, tommorows my last day on, and monday starts pct  :Frown:  HOpefully if pct goes as well as my sd pct did, ill still continue to get stronger  :Smilie:

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

How are you liking M1T compared to SD? Better? Worse? etc....

----------


## UpstateTank

^^
Better  :Smilie:

----------


## K.Biz

upstate your numbers are nasty bro! keep up the good work!

how much weight have you gained?

----------


## UpstateTank

> upstate your numbers are nasty bro! keep up the good work!
> 
> *how much weight have you gained?*


Thanks K.Biz!

havent gained as much as i did w/ the superdrol, but putting things into prospective (i.e. when i began my sd cycle i went from eating 2400cal/day for approx 6 months to 4200+ during the cycle, i did not eat as much during the m1t cycle--3400) i still consider it a success. I did manage to drop some bf while on cycle, and at the same time increase muscle mass, so it was a complete success in my mind being a bridge into cutting!

----------


## UpstateTank

Monday January 29th: Chest/Tris

AM Cardio: 1hr on an empty stomach, walking on an incline, 60-70%mhr

*First day of cutting...switching up my workout routine..i'm *all* about keeping muscle loss to an absolute minimum this time thru..if you guys are interested heres my cutting plan : http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=282027

Chest
Incline Barbell-pause at bottom
95x7 warmup
135x4 warmup
175x1 warmup
205x3
225x3
205x3
190x5
185x5
135x7
*Mixing in a lil powerlifting for my core workouts  :Smilie: 

Flys
30x11
30x10
30x10 <---verrrry slow, very controlled, squeeze at top...shoulder pain prevented me from increasing weight

Dumbell Scoops SuperSet WideDips
30x10 BWx12
25x10 BWx10
25x9 BWx10
----------------
Tris
Skulls
85x7
95x5
100x4

Plate Loaded Bench Dips
3Plates x 12 dropset 1plate x 7
3Plates x 10 dropset 1plate x 6
3Plates x 9 dropset 1plate x 6

Rope Tricept Extensions
40x8
30<--LOL Tris were smoked x 8
30x8
-----------
Quick Calves
Machine Calf Raises
60x20
60x15
60x15
60x15
60x12

For first day of pct i was maaad happy with the workout I had. Strength continued to increase. I'm excited to incorporate a lil powerlifting into my routine to switch things up a bit...if anyone has any advice for pl'ing fire away!!! First day of diet went well...not too hungry not too tired. Cant wait for the coming weeks  :Smilie:

----------


## UpstateTank

Tuesday January 30th: Back/Bi's

WideGrip Pulldowns
120x8 warmup
120x7 warmup
165x2 warmup
210x8
225x6
225x5
195x6

DeadLifts<--Used no straps for first time today...need POPEYE forearms
135x4 warmup
225x3 warmup
405x2 <--Grip failure
365x3
315x3

Bent Barbell rows
135x10
185x6
195x5 dropset 135x8

Seated Rope Rows
105x10
105x10
-----------------
Bi's
BB Curl
95x8
115x3 <--LOL
105x4

DB Hammer Curl-Both arms at same time
40x8
45x7
50x5

DUN

Workout went well today...I had grip failure on the 405 deadlift, so I think im gonna pick up some chalk b4 next back day Forgot how hard bi's can be after back...oh well thats a good thing i guess! Diet is continuing to go well...the bulk aminos im taking taste like a terd however , but honestly taste is the last thing im concerned about...Weighed myself after workout and was 220? lol wtf...arent i cutting??? I did have on a couple layers, and even though I peed right beforehand I kno I was still filled up with H2O from the workout.

----------


## number twelve

damn bro 220..thats awesome. any guess on what your bf is right now?

----------


## UpstateTank

> *damn bro 220..thats awesome.* any guess on what your bf is right now?


no its not! I'm goin the wrong way!!!! :AaGreen22:  

BF guess...id say 16-17 maybe?

----------


## number twelve

haha
what are you trying to get down to?

----------


## UpstateTank

> haha
> what are you trying to get down to?


195-200

If I did my math correct, and keep as much muscle as possible it should put me down to around 8-10%

----------


## UpstateTank

Wednesday Janauary 31st: OFF

AM Cardio:
1hr, empty stomach, walking on an incline 60-70%mhr

Legz tommroow....squat till you PUKE!!!

----------


## number twelve

> Legz tommroow....squat till you PUKE!!!


Amen to that brother.

----------


## UpstateTank

Thursday February 1st: LEGZ

Skwats<--below parallel YAY
135x7 warmup
225x4 warmup
245x1 warmup
285x3 
305x3
305x3
185x20<--LOL that sucked!!!!!!!!!!

Laying Hammy curl
120x8
130x6
130x6
100x10
100x9

LegPress
8Plates/Side x 6
8Plates/Side + 3Plates onTop x 6
8Plates/Side + 6Plates onTop x 4

Leg Extension<---3 Sec Squeeeeze
40x10
40x8<--took a 2 minute break
40x10

Calves
Sled Calf Raises<--3 Sec Squeeze
4Plates/Side x 12
4Plates/Side x 12
5Plates/Side x 12
5Plates/Side x 10
5Plates/Side x 12 <--lol reps went up??

D-U-N

Well limped my ass home, will be limping tommorow, and saturday...which is a good thing! I def noticed one thing on squats...my breathing sucks I gotta get that down...I'll inhale on the way down begin to exhale on the way up, then stop for some stupid reason  :Frown:  Gonna concentrate on that a bit more for next time! Other than that workout was solid...calves were sizzled after the raises I'm determined to bring these bitches up to par...Ive def noticed some good progress from them since ive been hittin em 3x a week.

----------


## number twelve

185 x 20 <--- OUCH lol good job bro

----------


## Manpretty

state we are VERY comparable in lifts what are your stats again?

----------


## UpstateTank

> state we are VERY comparable in lifts what are your stats again?


6'2" 220  :Frown:  (im supposed to be going down not up :Icon Pissedoff:  ) right now 16% bf maybe? wanna get down to approx 195-200

----------


## NightTrain

> 6'2" 220  (im supposed to be going down not up ) right now 16% bf maybe? wanna get down to approx 195-200


you big fatty, you..... i wish i was where you are at

----------


## number twelve

tank are you gonna post pics?

----------


## UpstateTank

> *you big fatty, you*..... i wish i was where you are at


 :LOL:  i get reminded of that every time i look in the mirror!  :LOL: 




> tank are you gonna post pics?


not this time around...i didnt get em taken at the beginning of the cycle so i dont really see the point in taking em at the end of the cycle

I am however taking pictures to check my progress for cutting...I'll be posting those pics in the diet forum under my cut diet thread eventually

----------


## NightTrain

> *i get reminded of that every time i look in the mirror!* 
> 
> 
> 
> not this time around...i didnt get em taken at the beginning of the cycle so i dont really see the point in taking em at the end of the cycle
> 
> I am however taking pictures to check my progress for cutting...I'll be posting those pics in the diet forum under my cut diet thread eventually



i'll trade bodies with ya, if your SO fat... i wish i was at 16% BF

----------


## UpstateTank

Friday February 2nd: Shoulderssssssss Trappers

Dumbell SHoulder Press
25x8 warmup
45x4 warmup
60x1 warmup
80x3
85x3 <-that sucked
80x3
65x8

Dual front dumbell raises
35x8
40x5
40x4 dropsest 20x8

Shoulder Flys
20x10
20x7
20x6
-----------
Traps<---NO STRAPS!!!!!!!!!!
DB Shrug
80x10
100x10
120x6
120x6
80x15+5

BarbellShrug Behind Back
225x8x3 <---hand hurts DUN

Had a pretty good workout today. Shoulder put up w/ the beating I gave it and has been so I'm pleased with that. Tommorows off day I cant wait to sleeeeeeeeeeeep.

----------


## UpstateTank

Saturday February 3rd: OFF

AM (well more like pm...i woke up at 2 today lol) Cardio
60min, empty stomach, elliptical 60-70%mhr

----------


## number twelve

haha nice bro, you have a late night last night??

----------


## UpstateTank

^^
Yeah I was up late, but I didnt do nething  :Hmmmm:  im such a looooooooooooser  :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

:Aajack:   :1laugh:  its all good hahaha

----------


## UpstateTank

Sunday February 4th: Chest/Tris/Calves

AM Cardio
1hr, elliptical, empty stomach 60-70%mhr

Chest
Incline Bar
95x7 warmup
135x5 warmup
175x1 warmup
205x3
225x3<---went up a lil easier than last time
210x3<--gonna bump that up again next week
190x5
190x3 LOL gassed
135x8 chest was swoooooooole

Cable Cross
50x12
50x10
50x10
50x10

Scoops SuperSet WideDips
30x10.....................BWx13
30x10.....................BWx12
30x8......................BWx12 <----bother the ole shoulder a lil bit  :Frown: 
-----------
Tris-Widow you killed me here!!!!!
110x3
110x3
110x2+1
75x10+5 (couldnt get the 20  :Frown: )

Incline CloseGrip<---Pause at bottom 
135x3
135x3
135x4 LOL tris were officially smoked DUN
--------------
Calves
Standing calf raise machine<----3 sec squeeze at top!
60x12x5

Had a damn good workout...shoulder has been feeling a lot better (knock on wood) over the past few weeks so im happy as a pig in shit about that! Strength was up in comparison to last time..Chest was swole, tris were swole and smoked = I LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKE  :Wink:

----------


## K.Biz

damn dude thats some heavy amount of sets for your chest. your beating the sh*t out of it huh? anyway insane numbers man. where the pics at?

----------


## number twelve

damn bro mad sets lol your gonna be feelin it

----------


## UpstateTank

^^
Thanks bros!

K.biz-gonna try and get some pics taken this week so stick around!

----------


## UpstateTank

Monday February 5th: Back/Bi's/Calves

AM Cardio
1hr, elliptical, empty stomach 60-70%mhr

Back
WideGrip PullDowns
120x9 warmup
120x7 warmup
165x2 warmup
210x8
225x6
225x5
195x6

Deads
135x5 warmup
225x4 warmup
365x3
405x2 <---GRIP FAILURE :Icon Pissedoff:  + 1
365x3

CloseGrip Reverse Pulldown SuperSet WideGrip BehindHEad Pulldown
180x9.......................120x6
195x7.......................120x5
195x5.......................120x5
----------------
Bi's
Preacher
95x4
105x3
105x3 dropset 75x4 LOL

Hammer Curl
40x6
45x5
50x3  :Frown: 
-----------------
Calves
Standing calf raise machine<----3 sec squeeze at top!
60x12x5 <--ohhhh the burnnnnnnn :Evil2:  

OK so workout was good today...except for stoooooopid deadlifts. I would say my gripstrength is comparable to that of a fvcking 5 year old girl--chalk wuldnt have helped me for shit today. My body felt sooo good today doing em, but my hands say "No bro, we're not gonna let you have fun on deadlifts today"....STOOOOOOOOOPID FVCKING HANDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Rant:  Anyone have suggestiosn for improving grip strength cause im about ready to go buy those squeeze thingys used to workout your forearms  :Frown:

----------


## number twelve

hey bro i used to have the same problem. at the end of every workout...take a 45 lb plate in each hand, hold it with your fingers on the lip of the plate, and just squeeze the plate up to your palms for 3 sets to failure..itll burn like a mother and your strength will improve in a hurry

-12

----------


## UpstateTank

^^
Good shit 12...ill give that a go next time

----------


## UpstateTank

Tuesday February 6th:

OFF from everything!!!!

Too cold to go outside  :Frown:

----------


## number twelve

damn bro
where do you go to school?
its def not too cold down here in NC

----------


## UpstateTank

> damn bro
> where do you go to school?
> its def not too cold down here in NC


Po-town NY  :Frown: 

shit whats the temp down there? maybe ill take a road trip :Welcome:

----------


## UpstateTank

Wednesday Feb 7th LEGZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

skwats<--alllllllllmost a2g
135x7 warmup
135x3 warmup
225x4 warmup
245x1 warmup
285x3
305x3
305x3
315x1
185x20 LOL i dont kno why i do this to myself  :Nutkick:  

StiffLeggedDedLift
225x8
225x6
225x6
225x4 <------OUCH HAMMY CRAMP! :Icon Pissedoff:  

LegpoopPress
8plates/side x6
8plates/side + 3 on top x 6
8plates/side + 6ontop x 3 

LegExtensions<--3Sec Squeeze at top
40x10x3 :Nutkick:  
------------------
Calvers
LegPress Calf Raises<---3Sec Squeeze at top
5plates/side x 12 x 5

Waddled my ass home in the freezing cold after workout..i need hug  :Frown:  Anyways workout was goood today nothing major to report. Cutting has been going wells o far...bcaas taste like dirty asshole, but they seem to be doing their job!  :Smilie:

----------


## number twelve

nice work today bro. 

just to make you feel better it was about 65 here today hahaha

----------


## UpstateTank

> nice work today bro. 
> 
> *just to make you feel better it was about 65 here today hahaha*


lol...asshole!

i think if you added up the hightemps from the past 3 days it doesnt even equal that :Nutkick:

----------


## hawktribal

> nice work today bro. 
> 
> just to make you feel better it was about 65 here today hahaha


you dick, it's 5 degrees here. -3 low on friday.

btw upstate, one of these days you'll start throwing some real weight around. jk bro, another geat log, keep up the progress.

----------


## Shane35aa

Anyways workout was goood today nothing major to report. Cutting has been going wells o far...bcaas taste like dirty asshole, but they seem to be doing their job!  :Smilie: [/QUOTE]

Be careful what you compare BCAA's to.  :Haha:  Later in the thread someone will complain they been tasting for a couple weeks and didn't get any gains. :AaGreen22:

----------


## UpstateTank

> you dick, it's 5 degrees here. -3 low on friday.
> 
> btw upstate,* one of these days you'll start throwing some real weight around*. jk bro, another geat log, keep up the progress.


hopefullly one day ill be able to stop lifting like a little girl and get the sand outta my vag LOL




> Be careful what you compare BCAA's to. Later in the thread someone will complain they been tasting for a couple weeks and didn't get any gains.


lmfao

*DISCLAIMER*
Eating dirty asshole may taste the same as bcaa's, but eating dirty asshole will not prevent muscular catabolism as bcaa's do.

 :AaGreen22:   :LOL:

----------


## Shane35aa

Thats good stuff upstate...maybe the disclaimer will cut out on the  :Asskiss:

----------


## UpstateTank

> Thats good stuff upstate...maybe the disclaimer will cut out on the


lol i sure hopeso

wouldnt put it past some people on here though  :LOL:

----------


## NightTrain

tank, i had a big bowl of dirty asshole today and it didnt help me with my chest and tri workout.... wtf?????


 :AaGreen22:

----------


## UpstateTank

> tank, i had a big bowl of dirty asshole today and it didnt help me with my chest and tri workout.... wtf?????


it takes about a week to become stable in your system...try frontloading 3x per day for the first 5 days

 :LOL:

----------


## NightTrain

> it takes about a week to become stable in your system...try frontloading 3x per day for the first 5 days


TANKS........LOL

----------


## UpstateTank

Thursday February 8th: Shoulders/traps

Shoulders
Standing Barbell Press<---havent done these bitches in lord knows how long..2 sec down pause and explode up
65x8 warmup
95x6 warmup
115x2 warmup
135x4
145x3
145x2
135x5 dropset 95x8

Dual Front Dumbell Raisans
30x9
30x8
35x6 dropset 20x8

Plate Raises
45x7x3
--------------
Trapperkeepers
Dumbell Shrugs
85x20
100x18
100x16
100x15
105x12 LOL felt like going for volume today????

DUN

Well had a good workout today. Wasnt as focused as I should have been at the gym cause of my silly stoopid meathed friends! 

Train lemme know how frontloading dirty asshole works for ya  :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

tank where did you read about the benefits of dirty asshole? i have heard some positive things about asian man-meat. yum!

----------


## number twelve

:LOL:  sorry if that was too gay for anyone... LOL

----------


## UpstateTank

> tank where did you read about the benefits of dirty asshole? i have heard some positive things about asian man-meat. yum!


at the most informative website on the internet...bb.com!

 :LOL:

----------


## notorious_mem

> tank where did you read about the benefits of dirty asshole? i have heard some positive things about asian man-meat. yum!


never heard that one.lol  :Hmmmm:   :Wink/Grin:   :Wink/Grin:

----------


## UpstateTank

Friday February 9th: OFF from everything

Early class + internship + staying up till 3am playing DreamCast<--LOL = no am cardio  :Frown:

----------


## number twelve

dreamcast??? cmon bro this isnt 1998! its time to invest in a ps3 or 360 lol

----------


## UpstateTank

> dreamcast??? cmon bro this isnt 1998! its time to invest in a ps3 or 360 lol


lol quite drinking haterade!

I'm a god in world series baseball 2k1 :7up:

----------


## number twelve

^^ hahaha

----------


## suzuki99

tank wheres potown? im in oneonta

----------


## italianplayboy09

> tank wheres potown? im in oneonta


my sister went to college there

----------


## UpstateTank

> tank wheres potown? im in oneonta


check yer pm's




> my sister went to college there


 :Liar:   :Aabanhimlikeabitch:

----------


## UpstateTank

:Wink/Grin:   :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

:LOL:

----------


## UpstateTank

Saturday February 10th: Chest/Tris

AM  :AaSport14:  1hr, elliptical, 60-70% mhr

Chest
Incline Bar
95x8 warmup
135x5 warmup
175x1 warmup
205x3
225x3 <---Struggled like a big bitch on this  :Icon Pissedoff:  
205x3
190x5
190x5 dropset 135x9

WideDipshits
BWx15x3

Dumbell PoopScoops
30x10
30x9
30x8 dropset 15x10
---------------------------
Tris
Skullz
110x3
110x2+1
105x3
75x15 LOL it hurts so much :Nutkick:  

Plate Loaded Bench DipShits
3Plates x 12
3Plates x 10
3Plates x 8

DUN

Workout sucked balls today. I had zero energy, struggled on incline and couldnt concentrate. BOOOOOOO I feel like a girl on her period  :Frown:

----------


## italianplayboy09

you dont do flat bench?

----------


## UpstateTank

> you dont do flat bench?


no  :Frown: 

i tried 135 yesterday but my shoulder was like "hahahahah go **** yourself" :Nutkick:

----------


## number twelve

that sucks bro

----------


## UpstateTank

Sunday (wtf am i doing lifting on sunday??? LOL) February 11th: Back/Bis/Calves

AM  :AaSport14:  60 minutes, elliptical, empty stomach, 60-70% mhr

Back
WideGrip PullDowns
120x8 warmup
120x6 warmup
165x2 warmup
210x9
225x7
225x6
195x4 LMFAO

Deads
135x5 warmup
225x3 warmup
365x3 <---hands held up
405x2+1 <--grip failure after 2  :Chairshot:  
365x3<--hands held up

TBarPullBack
125x10 <---ripped a huge one here LOL
150x8
165x6
165x6
----------------
Bi's
Alternating Dumbell curl
40x10
50x5
50x5 dropset 25x10 <---vascularity has noticeably increased...I LIKE 

Barbell Curl<--Straight bar, close grip
95x5
95x4
95x4
---------------
Calves
Standing Calf Raise Machine
60x12x5

DUN

Workout was better than yesterday's needless to say...still discouraged about my grip strength but itll get there eventually, other than that nothing else to report!

----------


## number twelve

nice deadlift numbers bro.

have u tried doing those grip exercises with the plates?

----------


## UpstateTank

> nice deadlift numbers bro.
> 
> have u tried doing those grip exercises with the plates?


I'm gonna start em this week...along with increasing my volume of  :Aajack:  

I think it should be a winning combination!

 :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

:LOL:  choking the chicken never fails in enhancing grip strength

----------


## Shane35aa

> choking the chicken never fails in enhancing grip strength


Yeah I think is works much better than eating dirty asshole ( sorry dude just couldnt let this die yet) :Haha:

----------


## UpstateTank

> Yeah I think is works much better than eating dirty asshole ( sorry dude just couldnt let this die yet)



LOL 
this thread is in shambles :Bukkake:  
 :Aaiconbeer:  


 :LOL:

----------


## UpstateTank

Monday February 12th: OFF

AM  :AaSport14:  53min (HA threw ya fvckers a curveball there didnt i :Bbiwin:  ) walking on an incline, empty stomach, 60-70% mhr

----------


## K.Biz

upstate i dont no how u run in the am with no food. i get out of bed and all i can think of is eggs  :LOL:  your a f*ckin animal! hahah

----------


## UpstateTank

> upstate i dont no how u run in the am with no food. *i get out of bed and all i can think of is eggs*  your a f*ckin animal! hahah


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm eggsss

 :LOL:

----------


## matt50

workouts still going pretty strong i can see....good work bro

----------


## UpstateTank

> workouts still going pretty strong i can see....good work bro


im trying my damndest

thanks bro!

----------


## UpstateTank

Tuesday February 13th: OFF

Taking the gmats tommorow...again  :Frown:

----------


## number twelve

good luck bro

----------


## italianplayboy09

> Tuesday February 13th: OFF
> 
> Taking the gmats tommorow...again


good luck man, but the reason why im posting in here is to tell you that m1t is the shit. im up 6 pounds already and its only 1 week into it. hows the pct for it though?

----------


## UpstateTank

good results bro!!!

pct its just fine...imo it was easier than sd  :Smilie:

----------


## UpstateTank

Wednesday February 14th: oFf!!!!

Took the gmats...went well, but shot as hell from that
Not to mention its a fricken blizzard outside=no gym for this guy 2day

Legz tommorow though...SKWAT TILL YOU PUKE

----------


## number twelve

amen to that brothaman

----------


## NightTrain

good job on the Gmats Bro, well im of to the gym to eplode my chest and triceps.... and shoulders as i didnt get to do them yesterday.....

----------


## UpstateTank

> good job on the Gmats Bro, well im of to the gym to eplode my chest and triceps.... and shoulders as i didnt get to do them yesterday.....


thanks train!

----------


## UpstateTank

Thursday February 15th: LEGZ

SKWATS<--almost a2g
135x7 warmup
135x6 warmup
225x3 warmup
245x1 warmup
285x3
305x3
315x3 
195x20 LMFAO i immediatley regret doing this set every time

StiffLegdDeads
225x8
225x6
225x6 <---FVCK hammy cramp!
225x4

Leg Extensions<--3sec squeeze at top
50x10
50x8
50x9  :What?: 
50x8

Hammy Curls
100x8x3
--------------
Calves
Standing Calf Raise Machine
60x12x5

DUN

Wow it felt good to get back in the gym after those few days off...Strength is progressing so I'm verrrry pleased with that...all while muscle definition and vascularity are increasing HORRAY FOR ME!!!!!

----------


## UpstateTank

Friday February 16th: Shoulders/TRappers

Dumbell Press
30x8 warmup
40x6 warmup
60x2 warmup
80x4
85x3
80x3
65x7

Dual Front Dumbell Raises
30x10
35x7
35x6 dropset 20x12

Seated Dual Side Raises
15x8x3

DumbellShrug
60x17
80x15
100x13
100x12

DUN

Eh kinda went poop towards the end of my workout  :Frown:  I dont think I got enuf sleep last night...Increased one rep on my first set 2day so that made me  :Big Grin:  YAYYYY CARDIO TOMMORWO

----------


## UpstateTank

Saturday February 17th: OFF

AM cardio & LAUNDRY YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY  :Frown: 
60min, empty stomach, walking on an incline 60-70% mhr

Well off day today...cardio stinks but at least ill be sleeping in clean fresh sheets tonight  :Big Grin:

----------


## notorious_mem

cardio yuuuuuuccckkk

----------


## UpstateTank

> cardio yuuuuuuccckkk


i would rather have eaten cookies

 :LOL:

----------


## notorious_mem

i ve been doing cardio 3 times a week.these 110 pound girls kick my ass on the eleptical,they go forever......

----------


## UpstateTank

> i ve been doing cardio 3 times a week.*these 110 pound girls kick my ass on the eleptical*,they go forever......


LOL
yea theyd kick my ass too  :Frown: 

Girls > Notorious + Upstate =  :Owned:

----------


## UpstateTank

Sunday February 18th: Chest/Tri's

AM Cardio
60min, empty stomach, walking on an incline, 60-70% mhr

Chest
InclineBarBOOB
95x9 warmup
135x4 warmup
175x1 warmup
205x3
225x3
210x3
190x5 dropest 135x10

FloorPress<---Bother the shoulder, but not as bad as plain ole bench
135x8
185x5x3

Cable X's
50x15
60x10x3

DB PoopScoops
25x15
25x13
25x10 dropset 15x6 <--ROFLMAO
-----------
Tri's
Skulllllllllllllllllllllllllllz
95x8
95x5
95x5 dropset 45x12LOL

Plate Loaded Bench Dips<--Moved hands in closer...YAY!
3X10
3X9
3X10 ??WTF??

DUN

Workout was good today...225 went up easier on incline than last time..musta been my clean sheets!!! LOL I still havent weighed myself since, erm, the last time i weighed myself...maybe I'll do that tommorow! I'm pleased w/ my progress thus far.

----------


## UpstateTank

Monday February 19th: Back/Bis

AM Car-dee-o
60min, elliptical, empty stomach, 60-70% mhr

Back
WideGripPullDownz
120x9warmup
120x7warmup
165x2warmup
WideGripPullUps
BWx7
BWx6
BWx6
BWx5

Deadliftssssssss--NO STRAPS YOU PUSSYS
135x5warmup
225x3warmup
365x3
405x2<--grip failure
365x2<--grip failure
315x7+2

TBar 
150x10
165x8
165x7 dropset 125x7 dropset 100x6 LOL that sucked
------------
Bis'
Alt Dumbell curlz
45x8
50x3 ROFLMAO
40x7 dropset 20x12

BarbellCurl<--closegrip
95x4 lol
95x4 LOL
95x3 LMFAO...ok i get the hint already!!!!!!
-------
Calves
LegPress Calf Raises<--3 sec squeeze at top
5plates/sidex10x3
5plates/sidex8x2

DUN

Workout was good today...first time doing pullups in lord knows how long...I think im gonna do em more often!!!! i dunno what the shit happened to bi strength today LOL I also ripped off one of my calluses and it proceeded to bleed like a siv so i said ok im dun  :Frown:

----------


## number twelve

nice job today bro

----------


## K.Biz

i bet if u got ur pussy ass got some straps u would be able to get more then 405 off the ground  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Great Workout today brotha... but 50x3?? haha i know those days. somtimes the weight just doesnt wanna move. keep up the great work though.

----------


## UpstateTank

> nice job today bro


ive had better  :Frown:  but thanks 12!




> *i bet if u got ur pussy ass got some straps u would be able to get more then 405 off the ground* 
> 
> Great Workout today brotha... but 50x3?? haha i know those days. somtimes the weight just doesnt wanna move. keep up the great work though.


LOL
STRAPS ARE THE DEVILLLLLLLL :Evil2:   :Evil2:

----------


## UpstateTank

Tuesday February 20th: OFF

AM Car-dee-o
60min, empty stomach, walking on an incline, 60-70% mhr

Off day YAY! I'm gonna go buy 6 dozen eggs and play march madness allllll day today!

----------


## UpstateTank

Wednesday February 21st: Legggggggggggggggggggggggggggggys

Skwats
135x7 warmup
135x4 warmup
225x3warmup
245x1 warmup
305x3
315x3
315x2 WTF WORTHLESS SPOTTER...THANKS FOR PLAYING I SUCK AT LIFE!
275x2
185x23...30secRest...185x8...30secRest...185x7...3 0secRest...185x5 ROFLMFAO that was stoopid!

StiffLegdDeadLifts
225x7
225x7
225x5+4 touch-n-go

LegExtensions
50x8x3 OMG burrrrrrrrrrrrrrn LOL

Seated LegCurlz
100x15
100x12
100x12
100x10 dropset 50x15 OMG worst hammy cramp!
--------
Calves
LegPress calfRaises<---3 sec squeeze at top
5x12
5x9
5x8
5x8
5x8
5x7

LOL ok DUN

well i wasnt thinking today so i decided to be a friggen idiot and do some crazy shit (crazy 4 me newayz)...LOL i am gonna regret this tommorow, and even more on friday...FUN!

----------


## number twelve

nice job bro haha your gonna need a wheelchair the next few days

----------


## UpstateTank

> nice job bro haha your gonna need a wheelchair the next few days


ugh dont remind me 12... :Cry:  LOL

----------


## K.Biz

ah dude get out of my face with that leg day :LOL: , jesus ur f*cking insane haha. quick get this man some new legs for the next few days hahaha

----------


## UpstateTank

> ah dude get out of my face with that leg day, jesus ur f*cking insane haha. *quick get this man some new legs for the next few days hahaha*


LOL
im gonna need em!


 :Poke:

----------


## UpstateTank

Thursday February 22nd: Shoulders/TrapCraps

Seated Barbell Press
65x6 warmup
95x6 warmup
135x10
155x5
165x3 LOL im weak! dropset 135x5LOL dropset 95x10

Dual Seated Dumbell Front Raises<---im so good with descriptions!  :Frown: 
25x10
25x9
25x9

45lb plate raises
45x8x3

SideRaises
20x12
25x8
25x7
------
TrappCrapps
Seated Dumbell Shrug
80x15
90x15
100x13
100x10
100x8 dropset 80x15 dropset 60x20 HORRAY for VOLUME!

Workout was short and sweet today...Also this will be my last workout post for this Log  :Frown:  I'm gonna take a lil R&R this weekend and let my shoulder (and body in general) heal up a lil bit...It sure was fun!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## K.Biz

> Thursday February 22nd: Shoulders/TrapCraps
> 
> Seated Barbell Press
> 65x6 warmup
> 95x6 warmup
> 135x10
> 155x5
> 165x3 LOL im weak! dropset 135x5LOL dropset 95x10
> 
> ...





wahoo 1 more less fvck on here to show me up :LOL:  nah but for real man i learned alot from you, and pretty much checked ur log every single day. so thank you and rest up. your log should be a fvcking sticky its so informative haha. 


keep it real brotha :7up:  
Kevin

----------


## UpstateTank

> wahoo 1 more less fvck on here to show me up nah but for real man i learned alot from you, and pretty much checked ur log every single day. so thank you and rest up. your log should be a fvcking sticky its so informative haha. 
> 
> 
> keep it real brotha 
> Kevin


LOL

 :BbAily:

----------


## number twelve

hey tank 
i feel the same way as kevin. thanks for all your help with everything, both your Sd and m1t threads should be stickies.
congrats on all your gains.

12

----------


## UpstateTank

> hey tank 
> i feel the same way as kevin. thanks for all your help with everything, both your Sd and m1t threads should be stickies.
> congrats on all your gains.
> 
> 12


not a problem brother! thanks for the continued support

oh  :BbAily:  too LOL

----------


## Shane35aa

> i ve been doing cardio 3 times a week.these 110 pound girls kick my ass on the eleptical,they go forever......



Did 50 minutes cardio on treadmill this am..kicked my ass..then this skinny buttass ugly chick who weighs maybe 80 pounds looks at me and says" That was a good warm up" She had been running on hers before I started. I wanted to say "Hey Bit%h turn sideways and still out your tonque you'll look like a zipper...you anorexic ho" Just wanted to hold her up by one leg let the treadmill drag her head off while I ate a box of cookies :Rant:

----------


## NightTrain

ROFLMAO..... shane dont kill her, she is just a dumb skinny lil army HO....

----------


## UpstateTank

> Did 50 minutes cardio on treadmill this am..kicked my ass..then this skinny buttass ugly chick who weighs maybe 80 pounds looks at me and says" That was a good warm up" She had been running on hers before I started. I wanted to say *"Hey Bit%h turn sideways and still out your tonque you'll look like a zipper...you anorexic ho"* Just wanted to hold her up by one leg let the treadmill drag her head off while I ate a box of cookies


LMFAO

----------


## number twelve

Lol!

----------

